# Arachnids



## thekeeperza (2/11/14)

My biggest tarantula - Poecilotheria regalis (Indian tree spider). Her first appearance since moulting last week and sporting an impressive 18-19cm leg span.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My biggest tarantula - Poecilotheria regalis (Indian tree spider). Her first appearance since moulting last week and sporting an impressive 18-19cm leg span.


what does it eat?


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

Oi-vey! I'm sleeping very tight behind me wife tonight - this type of pics are the force behind nightmares 

PS. I rated your post "winner" as I just can't give it a "like"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

This is how I feel about spiders:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is how I feel about spiders:
> 
> View attachment 14470
> View attachment 14471
> ...



not 5 minutes before i saw this thread, my gf called me to kill a spider lol. the poor thing wasn't a centimeter big but gave her a fright almost into a wall

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

I know at least 1 vape buddy I'll never visit at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/11/14)

Ow my goodness NOOOO!!! Where is Jaco's glog?!?!?!? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (2/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> what does it eat?


probably a whole pig

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Tom said:


> probably a whole pig


i wouldn't be surprised

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 14474



​


----------



## VapeSnow (2/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 14475​


Lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

johan said:


> I know at least 1 vape buddy I'll never visit at home



Apparently @BoogaBooga has a whole collection too  I wont be visiting there anytime soon either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/11/14)

Ah. Don't be like that @Stroodlepuff They are so pretty and fluffy. And if you ask very nicely the will even give you a hug or a love bite (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> Ah. Don't be like that @Stroodlepuff They are so pretty and fluffy. And if you ask very nicely the will even give you a hug or a love bite (insert evil laugh here)




PRETTY???

This is pretty:






They might be fluffy - but that doesn't mean I want them to hug me! Or that I want to go anywhere near them... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/11/14)

P Metallica. A stunning example of how beautiful spiders can be. Just love these. Hopefully part of my collection soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> View attachment 14479
> 
> 
> P Metallica. A stunning example of how beautiful spiders can be. Just love these. Hopefully part of my collection soon



Meh! Might have pretty colours but is still a nope for me  Soooo fuzzy and crawly and creepy  I dont like fuzzy spiders! I dont like non fuzzy spiders either  

As my grandfather (The legend that he was) used to say - The only good spider is a dead spider - I think he taught me well  

and yes I know they are useful and a good part of the eco-system but they're still a nope in my book - they can stay outside in the bush where they belong! Have you seen what a sac spider can do to you??  

You guys can enjoy your creepy crawlies  This is one hobby that certainly is not for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/11/14)

But then again you don't mind snakes if i remember correctly. Now the scare me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> But then again you don't mind snakes if i remember correctly. Now the scare me



Yeah I dont mind snakes - not a huge fan but if was forced to choose I would choose a snake over a spider... Spiders are the bigger ninjas and ninjas scare me


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My biggest tarantula - Poecilotheria regalis (Indian tree spider). Her first appearance since moulting last week and sporting an impressive 18-19cm leg span.


What a beauty... I don't have any (except one tatttoo) but Iove spiders


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/11/14)

part of my collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/11/14)

My other bug collection. This is for fishing however


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

BoogaBooga said:


> View attachment 14482
> 
> 
> My other bug collection. This is for fishing however


Those bugs are ok  I think @Rob Fisher might approve of these ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Here's one I ran into (almost literally) in the bush some years back:







Never did identify it, and sadly I didn't capture it with a scale comparison - it was around the size of my palm.


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Here's one I ran into (almost literally) in the bush some years back:
> 
> View attachment 14483
> View attachment 14484
> ...


looks venomous. and deadly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> looks venomous. and deadly



You forgot prettttyy


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> You forgot prettttyy



I wish the disagree button never gave you bad ratings....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (2/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My biggest tarantula - Poecilotheria regalis (Indian tree spider). Her first appearance since moulting last week and sporting an impressive 18-19cm leg span.


I love the Indian ornamentals, i too had a fair collection. Sadly landlord dont like snakes and spiders...

I got my first B.smithi from Reptillians.

Vape the Planet


----------



## thekeeperza (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> what does it eat?


Either Madagascan hissing roaches or Orange spotted roaches - I keep a colony of both.


----------



## thekeeperza (3/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I love the Indian ornamentals, i too had a fair collection. Sadly landlord dont like snakes and spiders...
> 
> I got my first B.smithi from Reptillians.
> 
> Vape the Planet


Ornamentals are the best - I had all the ornamentals available in SA at one point.


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Either Madagascan hissing roaches or Orange spotted roaches - I keep a colony of both.


Didn't you have like 5 kids at one stage?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Either Madagascan hissing roaches or Orange spotted roaches - I keep a colony of both.



thats wow! so you have to bread their food as well. very interesting


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Apparently @BoogaBooga has a whole collection too  I wont be visiting there anytime soon either



Thanks for the heads up, another place to avoid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (3/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Here's one I ran into (almost literally) in the bush some years back:
> 
> View attachment 14483
> View attachment 14484
> ...




Its called a Sun Spider. The make their webs between 2 trees and often catch small birds for lunch

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Danny (3/11/14)

Beautiful spiders Wow! you guys get to have all the fun up north. Thanks to nat con down here my spider collection is very much limited, lots of people have them just won't sell them, I would absolutely love to keep some myself. I do however have a few velvet spiders and scorpions in the office (for research of course).
One day Cape nature will wisen up I'm sure, that or collapse into dysfunction like most other regulatory bodies here.


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

Ag no man @TylerD!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/11/14)

my daughter has been begging me to get her a pet, now i know what to get

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

Riaz said:


> my daughter has been begging me to get her a pet, now i know what to get



No @Riaz, thats cruel!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 14502
> 
> View attachment 14503



No way! I'll voop myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (3/11/14)

Here is my baby Mexican red knee watching the time on my watch.

Going to look like it's mother in a few months

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Although I really dislike spiders, I can't kill them, we catch them and release them in the neighbor's yard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is my baby Mexican red knee watching the time on my watch.
> 
> Going to look like it's mother in a few months



Geez, this gives me serious moves like Jagger


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

ok, button spiders die... I'm taking no chances with those little bastards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny (3/11/14)

I can't post any pics of beautiful Ts and this thread (as well as the tarantula forum) makes me feel just a little bitter about it figured I can at least share a few pics of my research pets. Not spiders but here is _Parabuthus laevifrons. _The second pic is it under black light. This little girl has been with me for about 2 years now, originally from Port Nolloth in the northern cape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Danny said:


> I can't post any pics of beautiful Ts and this thread (as well as the tarantula forum) makes me feel just a little bitter about it figured I can at least share a few pics of my research pets. Not spiders but here is _Parabuthus laevifrons. _The second pic is it under black light. This little girl has been with me for about 2 years now, originally from Port Nolloth in the northern cape.
> View attachment 14516
> View attachment 14517



Just by looking at them they don't seem deadly poisonous (lacking short fat tails with small "lazers" and small "vice grips"), can't remember all the field training about them - will you be so kind and do a little educational essay here if you please? - I'm a fool for such knowledge?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

and then we get these.... seen them up in Phalaborwa, had dogs with bald patches then we figured out that they harvest hair to make nests. They will seek refuge from the sun in your shadow, and they scream when captured

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/14)

Red romans do the same! I remember that from living in the freestate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Red romans do the same! I remember that from living in the freestate


Yip, that's them. 

We were chilling in the lounge one afternoon when I spotted one crossing the room coming straight for my couch, I was told by @Bumblebabe that I crossed the room from my chair to another on the opposite side of the room while in full on nap mode without touching any furniture, and I'm not built for gymnastics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny (3/11/14)

@johan they are smaller members of the genus Parabuthus, which are commonly known as thick-tailed burrowing scorpions. The entire genus is composed of 20 or so species which are all medically significant. I havent been tagged by these ones in particular but there is a real beautiful black species from the transvaal and lowveld of Zimbabwe which I got tagged by when I was a youngster, its the equivalent of hammering a nail into yourself and is accompanied by heart palpitations, nausea, sweating, disorientation a bit like vertigo. It was special, very special.

In terms of interesting biology, they are nocturnal except one species which is noted as diurnal to crepuscular. All of the parabuthus are arid zone specialists with the exception of the transvaal and mozambique thick tails they have adapted to a more moist environment. It is the arid zone specialisation that we have to thank for the relatively low frequency of envenomation cases from these scorpions. Whilst described as burrowing it is probably better to say they are oppurtunistic burrowers. So if they can steal or borrow a burrow, or a rock to hide under they are just as likely to do that than burrow on their own.

Probably the most fascinating thing for me is the distribution of the species in the genus. The majority of the species (there are a few specialists in Namibia) are co-distributed, so they share habitats and it would seem to be that they speciated from a common ancestor relatively recently in terms of scorpion evolution, answering the how, why and when has captured my interest greatly. Beyond that I am also interested in venomics in the group, current research points towards a very advanced venom system incorporating up to three types of venom depending on intended use for example significant differences between venom injected for prey capture, or venom used in defence. Then further with the same tact of venoms is the question of regional variation in venom content.

Its a bit of a personal thing for me since I was a kid I have been obsessed with snakes, spiders, scorpions. As an adult I have found it alarming to realise that they are massive components of our biodiversity that are sadly being neglected in the sciences in our country. Every graduate seems to want to become a marine biologist! So I have decided to take a hard path and work in a field where eventually the only supervisor I will be able to work with is based at the new york museum of natural history but someone has to do it!

Side note: the thin claws thick tail = venomous is a great general rule but not always true. The deadliest scorpion on earth is the israeli death stalker, thin tail, thin claws. Best rule, dont get stung, if you do sting it back and take it with you to the clinic. There are no real scorpion antivenoms I dont think but A researcher like me would love to come prod you with a stick, identify the beastie and interrogate you as to how much it hurts

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, that's them.
> 
> We were chilling in the lounge one afternoon when I spotted one crossing the room coming straight for my couch, I was told by @Bumblebabe that I crossed the room from my chair to another on the opposite side of the room while in full on nap mode without touching any furniture, and I'm not built for gymnastics.



Haha I've done a similar move once, in Ofcolaco. Also thanks to one of those. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Danny said:


> @johan they are smaller members of the genus Parabuthus, which are commonly known as thick-tailed burrowing scorpions. The entire genus is composed of 20 or so species which are all medically significant. I havent been tagged by these ones in particular but there is a real beautiful black species from the transvaal and lowveld of Zimbabwe which I got tagged by when I was a youngster, its the equivalent of hammering a nail into yourself and is accompanied by heart palpitations, nausea, sweating, disorientation a bit like vertigo. It was special, very special.
> 
> In terms of interesting biology, they are nocturnal except one species which is noted as diurnal to crepuscular. All of the parabuthus are arid zone specialists with the exception of the transvaal and mozambique thick tails they have adapted to a more moist environment. It is the arid zone specialisation that we have to thank for the relatively low frequency of envenomation cases from these scorpions. Whilst described as burrowing it is probably better to say they are oppurtunistic burrowers. So if they can steal or borrow a burrow, or a rock to hide under they are just as likely to do that than burrow on their own.
> 
> ...



Thanks Danny, very interesting, been stung a couple of times in Messina area by a common, non venomous sand-brown color type. This happened when we had to clean debris from game fences after flash floods. I agree 100%, the moment of impact "sensation" you can not put into words and its not like a bee sting - I don't wish to be stung by a proper venomous one at all. The local Vendas always reminded us that when the wind blows after dark, they are all over and that is true. We had great fun in the evenings walking around with UV light sources (LED's) and it is astonishing how many there are, including other creepies that also fluoresce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/11/14)

Here is a guide for Stroods




Ps, I'm a catch and release guy myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## TylerD (3/11/14)

vaalboy said:


> Here is a guide for Stroods
> 
> View attachment 14525
> 
> ...


I catch and release until it jumps......then it dies!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

This place must be called nope land in nopeville 

http://happyplace.someecards.com/no...-with-millions-of-spiders-in-urban-nightmare/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This place must be called nope land in nopeville
> 
> http://happyplace.someecards.com/no...-with-millions-of-spiders-in-urban-nightmare/



No seriously?!?!? I would just die! Dead! Kapoet! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This place must be called nope land in nopeville
> 
> http://happyplace.someecards.com/no...-with-millions-of-spiders-in-urban-nightmare/



Hahaha, I love the caption under the first pic: "I see your problem here: this building is not currently on fire."* *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and then we get these.... seen them up in Phalaborwa, had dogs with bald patches then we figured out that they harvest hair to make nests. They will seek refuge from the sun in your shadow, and they scream when captured
> 
> View attachment 14522


Solifugids are beautifull to watch.. 

Vape the Planet


----------



## johan (9/11/14)

This Scotsman is so scared of spiders and his wife just can't keep herself contained:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (20/11/14)

Spiders are artists too 

http://www.capebretonpost.com/News/...llions-of-spiderwebs-cover-Scotchtown-field/1


----------



## Byakko (15/1/16)

Such pretty pokies guys.At present I have 4 B. Vagans slings,a G. Pulchripes,a A. Purperea,a bigger B. Vagans and an A. Geniculata,as well as three random scorpions.In the past though I have had a breeding pair of versicolors,a king baboon,a few curlies,an orange baboon,a cobalt blue and a few assorted pokies and baboon spiders.I also have an awesome green iguana and a gecko  I will upload some pics for you guys later


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (15/1/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Meh! Might have pretty colours but is still a nope for me  Soooo fuzzy and crawly and creepy  I dont like fuzzy spiders! I dont like non fuzzy spiders either
> 
> As my grandfather (The legend that he was) used to say - The only good spider is a dead spider - I think he taught me well
> 
> ...



Agreed. Spiders give me the creeps.

Now snakes, they are awesome! Such gentle creatures. I can handle snakes for hours on end. They calm me down because they need you to be calm when you handle them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (15/1/16)

Y on earth would you guys revive this thread

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Byakko said:


> Such pretty pokies guys.At present I have 4 B. Vagans slings,a G. Pulchripes,a A. Purperea,a bigger B. Vagans and an A. Geniculata,as well as three random scorpions.In the past though I have had a breeding pair of versicolors,a king baboon,a few curlies,an orange baboon,a cobalt blue and a few assorted pokies and baboon spiders.I also have an awesome green iguana and a gecko  I will upload some pics for you guys later


Go for it! Do not listen to these people!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (15/1/16)

At least I get a proper warning. I will stay out of here. I can't even look at a spider picture... Ask @Nimatek what happens when I encounter them in games.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (15/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> At least I get a proper warning. I will stay out of here. I can't even look at a spider picture... Ask @Nimatek what happens when I encounter them in games....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Let me guess......scream like a little girl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (15/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Let me guess......scream like a little girl?


That yes, or when we play games like Diablo, where we know there are spiders in an area, I make people run ahead and kill them and I will portal in on them once its all gone.


----------



## zadiac (16/1/16)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Christos (19/1/16)

Some of my friends. And yes this is in Johannesburg. And yes the scorpion was in my bathtub. Not the first time I find a scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (19/1/16)

This spider which I assume is a rain spider was happy curled up in my kids drinking cup 8-/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (20/1/16)

Who said Arachnids can't be cute?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (20/1/16)

acorn said:


> Who said Arachnids can't be cute?



That was epic!


----------



## Jakey (3/2/16)

Hi Guys. Is it a specific spider that spins this Web or a variety. More info please. Found this in my garden.... Poep bang....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys. Is it a specific spider that spins this Web or a variety. More info please. Found this in my garden.... Poep bang....
> 
> View attachment 44767


That's a Chilean Hate Spider, attracted to the smell of vape, and lay eggs in your throat while you sleep.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## acorn (3/2/16)

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys. Is it a specific spider that spins this Web or a variety. More info please. Found this in my garden.... Poep bang....
> 
> View attachment 44767


According to this web site possibly rain spider

http://www.sareptiles.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=127&t=19022

*Edit* Bite not more poisonous than a bee sting, see

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes_superciliosus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (5/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/16)

I found this beasty setting up home in my garden. 

Can anyone tell me what manner of beast it is. I havent seen this around here before.


----------



## huffnpuff (10/2/16)

Golden orb spider


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Golden orb spider


Thank you sir. 

Should I be worried about the kids and cat?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Should I be worried about the kids and cat?



They are not generally aggro as far as I know, but if the kids or cat go missing, just go check the web. 
Webs are strong enough to trap small birds, but kids and the cat should be able to escape it.



Wiki said:


> The venom of the golden silk orb-weaver is potent but not lethal to humans. It has a neurotoxic effect similar to that of the black widow spider; however, its venom is not nearly as powerful. The bite causes local pain, redness, and blisters that normally disappear within a 24-hour interval. In rare cases, it might trigger allergic reactions and result in respiratory troubles (in asthmatics) or fast-acting involuntary muscle cramps. As the genus possesses relatively strong chelicerae, the bite could leave a scar on hard tissue (such as fingers).



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_silk_orb-weaver

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/16)

Went to check on the little beastie this morning.






It has caught and stung up one of its friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (11/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Went to check on the little beastie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My entire neighbourhood would be on fire at that point.

Surprisingly, I grew up with these buggers together with baboon spiders and button spiders and it never bothered me (I live(d) a block away from Devils Peak mountain). Nowadays, I morph into something I would best not describe on a public forum when I see any spider other than a daddy long legs and jumping spider. 

I'm a grown ass man but I phoned my daddy to come and remove a spider from my bathroom the other day. #JudgeMeIfYouLike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/16)

Cespian said:


> My entire neighbourhood would be on fire at that point.
> 
> Surprisingly, I grew up with these buggers together with baboon spiders and button spiders and it never bothered me (I live(d) a block away from Devils Peak mountain). Nowadays, I morph into something I would best not describe on a public forum when I see any spider other than a daddy long legs and jumping spider.
> 
> I'm a grown ass man but I phoned my daddy to come and remove a spider from my bathroom the other day. #JudgeMeIfYouLike


I don't mind them actually. I shall call this one Bob. 
I caught a baboon spider in my room 2 nights ago, and released it in the garden. 
When I was younger and saw a baboon spider in my room I would have had to change underwear. I seem to have grown out of my fear.

Those brown button spiders however my dad and I eradicated, they took over the house at one stage, they where everywhere. 

I dare not tell HRH about this though. I'm suprised she hasn't seen Bob yet he is chilling close to the birdfeeder. If she does see him that will be the end of beastie Bob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/16)

@Gazzacpt I believe he's/she has molted. That is the old skin you see. They have exoskeletons and need to molt in order to grow

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/2/16)

Took these pics in my mom's garden a few years back. This is a family member of the golden orb spiders, Argiope Australis. 





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argiope_(spider)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

